# Murray and Siemens Breaker Equivalency



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

While they are both BR type breakers, they are not equivelent. 

Your inspector would be correct to call them out as not listed for your panel, and to require replacement.

You should check the electrical suppliers in your area for the correct breakers, sounds like you are shopping the big boxes or hardware stores.

If you insist on a big box approach, you can order the breakers online from the orange vest or from amazon.


----------



## epsilono (Jul 24, 2013)

That is what I suspected -- that I could get called out for it.

I was looking to purchase online and that is where I ran into the issue of the text stating Murray breaker while the picture showing a Siemens one. This was in fact on Amazon even though I was not planning on buying from them, it scared me that other places might claim Murray brand when I purchase and send me a Siemens one.

Aside from the branding and official UL certificate of equivalency, is there a more findamental reason why they are not equivalent?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a Siemans decision, not a UL decision.

Siemens would have to pay a NRTL to test the all the Siemans breakers in all the Murray panels and vis versa, before they could list them or put out a classified breaker letter.

Personally, I think that Siemens is also attempting to brand the Siemens line (German name) as superior to the Murray line, despite owning both. It would also retain brand separation if Siemens ever decides to divest the Murray line.


----------



## lance80 (Jan 22, 2015)

Siemens actually started listing Siemens breakers for use in most Murray panels a while back, it has been at least a few years now.

Siemens and Murray breakers are identical except for the sticker that gets put on them when they come off the line. Murray is Siemens middle of the road panel, and it has strong play in certain markets, which is why they have not killed off the line. 

You should be fine using a Siemens breaker, I would have no problem doing that in my own house. In fact, looking at the part number of your Murray panel, it is a post revamp panel, I would check again to see if the breaker is listed on your actual panel, not off of Home Depots website. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epsilono (Jul 24, 2013)

My panel is older than the time Siemens might have started listing their breakers in the Murray panels. I used the HomeDepot site because that is the one place I found a picture of what was on the door (I have no idea where the previous owner got the panel from or who installed it, but the work was not top notch). I did not see the same or similar pdf on Siemens' website. My door sticker looks exactly as what is on the pdf I linked.

So basically, this is a "benefit" of living in a very litigious society -- I need to buy and match some stupid stickers in order to pass inspection even though the two products are the same. I will do what I need to do to satisfy the code, but it is just ridiculous that I cannot use the two interchangeably (in this specific case; I realize that not every breaker is interchangeable with every other).


----------



## herdfan (Jul 7, 2012)

Could one of the CH Classified breakers work?


----------

